# Your favorite Spanish TV show



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

So, what is your favorite tv show...on regular tv, on YouTube or one of the channels like Netflix, or RTVE?
My favorite is El Ministerio del Tiempo. Fun and gives some Spanish history lite. I was watching it on the free RTVE app in the US but when I got here they stopped the subtitles so now I watch it on Netflix , which still gives the subtitles in Spanish. RTVE is a free app as I said and has a lot of Spanish shows but alas, no more subtitles. So you have to be a bit fluent. Netflix didn’t have a huge selection when I was in the US but once I moved, it had lots of show and movies in Spanish. Even the English ones have Spanish subtitles which is good. 
On YouTube this is a good series that starts with a series of beginner shows and goes on to Intermediate and advanced 



By the way, for those living in Madrid, check out the Matadero website....lots of free movies in Spanish or American movies dubbed or subtitled into Spanish.


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

Mine's Pasapalabra... with Spanish subtitles turned on of course...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't watched a lot of Spanish TV since we got Netflix, but I still tune in to El Intermedio, a satirical news programme on La Sexta. There aren't any subtitles because it's broadcast live, but if you can work out half of what's going on, you know you're well on the way to being fluent. And the visual jokes don't need words.

I also watch Canal Sur Noticias and the Andalusian cookery programme which precedes it, Cómetelo. A good way of learning about local ingredients and recipes, as well as helping you tune into the dialect.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

All the astrology shows.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> All the astrology shows.


I didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

disillusion20 said:


> Mine's Pasapalabra... with Spanish subtitles turned on of course...


Wow, I watched a bit of that....it’s hard! But then, I’m lousy at those kind of shows in English.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I used to like Pasapalabra when my daughter was younger: we used to watch it together. Now I have to say the only thing I watch on tv is the news and I usually just listen to that on the radio.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

We're not big viewers of anything in particular, but do sometimes catch:

* ¡Ahora Caigo! (quiz show in which losers fall into a pit)
* TVE news
* the annual commercial for the Christmas lottery


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Used to watch one years ago called 'Quién sabe donde' which found people who were missing. Very amateurish and made me laugh as it seemed more genuine. They had a knack of finding people who didn't want to be found. One episode will live with me forever when they knocked on the door of a run down flat in Madrid to be answered by the guy they were looking for, scruffy white vest, stubble, rude. real entertainment.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

For me it's got to be Doctor Mateo produced by Antena 3. Which is comedy and filmed on location here in Asturias, 
all rolled into one comedy series.

:cheer2:


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Isobella said:


> Used to watch one years ago called 'Quién sabe donde' which found people who were missing. Very amateurish and made me laugh as it seemed more genuine. They had a knack of finding people who didn't want to be found. One episode will live with me forever when they knocked on the door of a run down flat in Madrid to be answered by the guy they were looking for, scruffy white vest, stubble, rude. real entertainment.


I quite often search for programmes and other stuff people post on here even though my spanish is limited to about 20 words  and I came across a wiki article about the programme you named and it would seem that it got shut down by the government at the time because apparently the producers started looking into the 'Stolen Babies' scandal and trying to find them.

https://translate.google.fr/transla...g/wiki/Qui%C3%A9n_sabe_d%C3%B3nde&prev=search



> After different drafts of script and preproduction during the year 1991, the program premiered on March 5 , 1992 on TVE 2 , being presented and directed by Ernesto Sáenz de Buruaga . From its second season, premiered in October 1992 , it went on to air on the prime time of TVE 1 , replacing Paco Lobatón with Buruaga. 4 *He was fired by antenna in June 1998, after the program was vetoed by TVE, following instructions from the Government of José María Aznar and senior officials from the Franco regime, for beginning to investigate the plot of stolen babies.* This plot was known since 1982 for an article in Interviú, but went unnoticed by public opinion until 2011 (officially the cause was that the producer of Lobatón, Redacción 7, and the chain did not reach a renewal agreement)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Tigerlillie said:


> I quite often search for programmes and other stuff people post on here even though my spanish is limited to about 20 words  and I came across a wiki article about the programme you named and it would seem that it got shut down by the government at the time because apparently the producers started looking into the 'Stolen Babies' scandal and trying to find them.
> 
> https://translate.google.fr/transla...g/wiki/Qui%C3%A9n_sabe_d%C3%B3nde&prev=search


Interesting that censorship of the media continued long after the end of the dictatorship.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Tigerlillie said:


> I quite often search for programmes and other stuff people post on here even though my spanish is limited to about 20 words  and I came across a wiki article about the programme you named and it would seem that it got shut down by the government at the time because apparently the producers started looking into the 'Stolen Babies' scandal and trying to find them.
> 
> https://translate.google.fr/transla...g/wiki/Qui%C3%A9n_sabe_d%C3%B3nde&prev=search


Interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## mellina (Jan 7, 2017)

Pazcat said:


> All the astrology shows.


Oh yes, they are really great. I'm not watching them all the time but very often when I do my household chores I have them running and I also like reading my horoscope. It already turns out to be a habit of me having my coffee in the morning, reading my horoscope on https://www.astrosofa.com/horoscopes/daily-horoscope and then reading the news. This is my time before the whole family wakes up 
I also enjoy El Ministerio del Tiempo a lot but as mentioned above, since we have Netflix too we don't really watch TV anymore. Watching series and movies really changed and I like it a lot actually - I've never been a big fan of advertisements although they can be really funny sometimes.
Mellina


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

mellina said:


> Oh yes, they are really great. I'm not watching them all the time but very often when I do my household chores I have them running and I also like reading my horoscope. It already turns out to be a habit of me having my coffee in the morning, reading my horoscope on https://www.astrosofa.com/horoscopes/daily-horoscope and then reading the news. This is my time before the whole family wakes up
> I also enjoy El Ministerio del Tiempo a lot but as mentioned above, since we have Netflix too we don't really watch TV anymore. Watching series and movies really changed and I like it a lot actually - I've never been a big fan of advertisements although they can be really funny sometimes.
> Mellina


El Ministerio del Tiempo is on Netflix in Spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Its confession time!!

When I first arrived in Spain I watched quite a bit of TV, partly because until I found a job I had to do something else and also because it really helps to improve the language skills.

My three "core" shows were Cuentame, Aquí no hay quien viva and Buenafuente... 

You can imagine what level of coloquial Spanish I obtained from watching that mix!!

Now I hardly watch anything, and honestly, with the amount of good material out there on the internet based providers, I amazed that anyone watches anything produced by Spanish TV.

That said, I do sometimes find myself laughing at el intermedio from time to time, even though Wyoming does get on my nerves a bit.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ifn said:


> El Ministerio del Tiempo is on Netflix in Spain


Yes the best series so far on Spanish TV and a great Sci-fi historical fantasy that was also adapted for
Portuguese TV for RTP1.
As I see Spain's RTVE debuted with the series in February 2015 and then the Portuguese RTP1 produced
their own first episodes of it in January 2017; although it only lasted for one season with the last Portuguese
episode ending on the 29th May 2017. Apparently the second season got cancelled ( Maybe RTVE
complained ? ) although I prefer to think that with Two Ministerio del Tiempo's on the Iberian Peninsula, 
the Portguese one inevitably passed through a Space-time continuum and disappeared down 
a Wormhole. :lol:

Nevertheless the RTP version is still available on YT.

Spain's RTVE with the original El Ministerio del Tiempo

Portugal's RTP1 with their own version of Ministerio del Tempo


----------



## mellina (Jan 7, 2017)

yes yes!!


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> Yes the best series so far on Spanish TV and a great Sci-fi historical fantasy that was also adapted for
> Portuguese TV for RTP1.
> As I see Spain's RTVE debuted with the series in February 2015 and then the Portuguese RTP1 produced
> their own first episodes of it in January 2017; although it only lasted for one season with the last Portuguese
> ...


Finally! Someone else who likes Ministerio del Tiempo! Perhaps a Sci fi fan? 
Maybe Portugal just didn’t have enough history for more then one season? Just Joking of course.
I’m not sure what YT is, but Ministerio is on Netflix in Spain and also can be seen on RTVE.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ifn said:


> Finally! Someone else who likes Ministerio del Tiempo! Perhaps a Sci fi fan?
> Maybe Portugal just didn’t have enough history for more then one season? Just Joking of course.
> I’m not sure what YT is, but Ministerio is on Netflix in Spain and also can be seen on RTVE.


I was also a fan of _The Time Tunnel_ from childhood, so Ministerio del Tiempo does fill the long gap since
Time Tunnel finished.

Oh and YT is short for Youtube.


----------

